# Wavy Hair



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi,
This is my first time actually making my own thread and I've been on here since my dog was like...4 months. Now he's 10 months old and he has wavy hair on his but area and it looks kinda dry. I've seen other peoples shepherds and they have straight hair in that area. I wanted to know how I get his hair to go straight like when he was younger.

Thanks


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is he a longer coated dog? My long coat will have "kinky" hair on her ears and her fuzzybutt if she is wet. 
Do you supplement with salmon oil/vitamin E? That is essential for good skin and coat condition. 
Along with humidity in the home. If you don't maintain about 30% humidity, the dry air will take its toll(on us too!).
Another reason for coat problems is chewing or scratching at certain body parts. Has your dog had any anal gland problems or is he focusing on his rear area? 
My pup last spring chewed his precaudal gland area because I didn't groom his tail area properly. I think it pulled at him(it was matted there) and he started chewing. 
Chiropractor adjustments may be a way to help if the dog is working on a body area...just keep an eye on his grooming behaviors.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Some German Shepherds have a wavy coat down the back. Sometimes it is coarser type hair.

A slightly wavy outer coat, often of wirey texture is permissible per the AKC standard.

I have seen it quite a bit.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Where do I get the vit. E oil and salmon oil, and how much should I give him? No he doesn't bite at that area. Its like he has a big strip of hair from the base of his tail to his shoulder area, But it looks dry at the base of his tail area. He's not a long coat, just a reg. coat.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats him to the left at like 6 months. I'll try and post pics tommorow


----------



## Tara (Nov 25, 2010)

Tara had the same problem , after a month of raw eggs and a good grooming regularly her coat is now longer and straight ! So fluffy...


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

The vit e and fish oil you can get at petco or petsmart. It'll have quantity on the label, I think.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use human grade salmon oil and vitamin E it is less expensive and the quality is fine. You can give up to 4000mg of salmon oil(split between meals) and 400ui of E for a dog over a year. Supplementing with the oils won't change the wave to straight,but will give the dog healthy skin and coat, along with a good nutritious diet.


----------



## bruce23 (Jun 8, 2010)

ok thanks for all your help


----------

